

The Steve Jobs Issue: Do Shareholders Have A Right To Facts About A CEO's Health?  - uberc
http://clusterstock.alleyinsider.com/2009/2/the-steve-jobs-issue-do-shareholders-have-a-right-to-facts-about-a-ceos-health

======
russell
Yes. When the perceived value of Apple stock is so tied to Steve Jobs, the
company must disclose it to potential and actual investors. It is not a
privacy issue. If it turns out he needs a liver transplant, many people, who
might not have invested, may loose money, and Apple will be open to lawsuits.

------
redrobot5050
How about letting the Board decide whether or not its a Shareholder issue?
Isn't that partially the responsibility of the board to determine what is or
isn't a share holder issue?

